# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين > مكتب أستاذ هيثم الفقي >  مكتبة الأنساب الإلكترونية

## هيثم الفقى

*كتاب السلسلة الوافية و الياقوتة الصافية في أنساب أهل البيت المطهر أهله بنص الكتاب* 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا كتاب السلسلة الوافية والياقوتة الصافية في أنساب أهل البيت المطهر أهله بنص الكتاب، وهو الكتاب الثاني من مجموع النسب والحسب ، للشيخ الإمام أحمد بن محمد العشماوي ثم المكي ( أحمد بن محمد بن أبي القاسم بن أحمد بن عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن محمد العشماوي ثم المكي رحمه الله تعالى).

للتذكير فإن كتاب العشماوي هذا هو كتاب قليل الانتشار و نادر في المكتبات ، 

و يمكن تحميل كتاب السلسلة الوافية و الياقوتة الصافية ( ملف Pdf - حجم 3.28 م.ب ) من الرابط :

التحميل من هنا

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نضع حصرياً بين أيدي أعضاء منتديات الجلفة لكل الجزائريين و العرب، كتاب *سلسلة الأصول في شجرة أبناء الرسول* لمؤلفه العلامة الشيخ *سيدي عبد الله ابن محمد بن الشارف ابن سيدي علي حشلاف*قاضي الجماعة بالجلفة من عمالة الجزائر. المطبوع بالمطبعة التونسية سنة 1347 هـ الموافق لسنة 1929 م.
.
و يشتمل الكتاب على :

- مقدمة و فيها ثمانية فصول
- القسم الأول : في الشجرة الإدريسية و فروعها الزكية
- القسم الثاني : في الشجرة السليمانية و فروعها الكريمة
- القسم الثالث : في الشجرة الموسوية القادرية و فروعها المباركة
- القسم الرابع : في الشجرة الحسنية العلوية و فروعها السمية
- القسم الخامس : في الشجرة الحسينية و فروعها الطيبة 

تحميل كتاب "سلسلة الأصول في شجرة أبناء الرسول" (ملف Pdf - حجم 4.59 م.ب )

التحميل من هنا

----------


## هيثم الفقى

تحميل الكتاب : (حجم 2.027 ميغابيت)

كتاب قول الأعم في بيان أنساب قبائل الحشم

----------


## هيثم الفقى

كتاب البستان في ذكر الاولياء و العلماء بتلمسان - لابن مريم الشريف المليتي المديوني التلمساني

----------


## هيثم الفقى

كتاب "الدر السني في بعض من بفاس من أهل النسب الحسني"، للإمام المحقق النسابة المؤرخ أبي محمد عبد السلام بن الطيب القادري، من أهل القرن الثاني عشر، وهذا الكتاب ذكر فيه الأشراف الذين حازوا الدرجة الأولى من مراتب الشرف بفاس، والذين يصطلح عليهم: بأهل الإراثة.

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/attach...5&d=1129562185
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/attach...6&d=1129562185
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/attach...7&d=1129562854
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/attach...8&d=1129563481
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/attach...9&d=1129564341
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/attach...0&d=1129564341

----------


## هيثم الفقى

حمل برنامج شجرة النسب 

سهل 
عربي 

الرابطتحميل الملف +شج...rar من هنا

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*كتاب فيه بالتفصيل جميع القبائل العربية*


*تحميل*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
إخوة الإسلام إليكم هذه الهدية
حملوا هذا المخطوط النادر
الشجرة العلوية في نسبة الاشراف الحسنية والحسينية
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/N_dA7syQ/__

----------


## هيثم الفقى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..
شجرة العرب ..



قحطان


إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.


عدنان


إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

العربيةالتحقيق المتكامل في نبذة من مناقب و عادات العروش الأوائل


http://www.sahadz.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7614

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*حمل كتاب تاريخ أشراف الجزيرة العربية* 
الكتاب قيم وهو من موقع الكتب المصورة 
http://www.pdfbooks.net/vb/showthrea...3+%C8%ED%C7%E4



رابط لنسخة أخرى ؛ فقط ج2
http://www.hakikatkitabevi.com/arabic/23-khulasa.pdf

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*كتب قيمة حول الأنساب 3* 

*بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم*

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين
سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه الطيبين الطاهرين وبعد
************************************************** **
من المعز لدين الله إسماعيل لكم مني سلام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
************************************************** **




والآن أهديكم هذا الرابط الذي بواسطته 



يمكنكم تحميل مجموعة كبيرة من الكتب والمجلدات



والأشرطة والوصلات 



فقط عليكم كتابة ما تبحثون عنه 



في شريط البحث للرابط التالي 



*******************



/http://www.4shared.com

************************************************** **
**********************************

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*حمل كتب في فن النسب* 
هذا موقع فيه الكثير من الكتب في علم النساب
http://www.almeshkat.net/books/list.php?cat=17

ستجد في الأسفل روابط للكتب التالية 
كتاب سر السلسلة العلوية (متوافقة للشاملة)
http://www.4shared.com/file/72249364...ified=79aa23a9

كتاب المجدي في نسب الطالبيين

http://www.4shared.com/get/72249656/...6/_online.html


كتاب عمدة الطالب 
مفهرس
http://www.4shared.com/file/72249105...ified=79aa23a9

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*مراجع و كتب .... ادخل و حمل* 
*اقدم لكم 4 مراجع هامة تختص في علم الانساب و القبائل العربية

اذ وجدتها في موقع مكتبة مشكاة الإسلامية 

1-عجالة المبتدي وفضالة المنتهي في النسب للحازمي
2-الإيناس بعلم الأنساب للوزير المغربي
3-الجمهرة للكلبي
4-نسب عدنان وقحطان للمبرد



المصدر : مكتبة مشكاة الإسلامية*







الملفات المرفقةعجالة المبتدي وفضالة المنتهي في النسب للحازمي.zip‏ (59.7 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 616)الإيناس بعلم الأنساب للوزير المغربي.zip‏ (102.2 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 683)الجمهرة للكلبي.zip‏ (66.5 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 392)نسب عدنان وقحطان للمبرد.zip‏ (17.5 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 226)

----------

